# Which Fat Burner?



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I am currently taking 'Black China Labs - EPH Hardcore' and I am very happy with it but I also want to take something in addition to this to aid my goal and was wondering if anyone had any ideas or suggestions?

It would also be nice to take this product when I come off the EPH. It would have to have no caffeine or Ephedrine as the EPH already has a fair bit.

Thanks in advance. :becky:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Have you tried green tea extract, I am doing that in conjunction with Diamond labs ECA30+ and see good fat loss


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive just started on LA muscle fat stripper instense, cost 37 pound so it best work! lol

anyone ever used it before? i know its got green tea extract in it...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ Why not just get some green tea then?


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

Phill said:


> ^^ Why not just get some green tea then?


Theres a s**t load of other ingrideants that 'supposedly' speed up your matabolism.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

El Nino, LA Muscle products aren't the most highly regarded by serious athletes.

You should try our Lean-R, you get a tub of 120 capsules which is 40 servings (3 caps per serving) for £25.50 off our website when you use your Musclechat discount. They are probably the strongest legal fat burner in the UK, the ECA 30 and EPH Hardcore are illegal.


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

Extreme said:


> El Nino, LA Muscle products aren't the most highly regarded by serious athletes.
> 
> You should try our Lean-R, you get a tub of 120 capsules which is 40 servings (3 caps per serving) for £25.50 off our website when you use your Musclechat discount. They are probably the strongest legal fat burner in the UK, the ECA 30 and EPH Hardcore are illegal.


hmmm, how do the illegal stuff work? just out of curiosity.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

In the same way they legal ones do but with stronger ingredients which are either banned or regulated as classified prescription medication.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I was in Chester last week, and came across a stand that was checking blood pressure, so never one to miss a chance I had mine checked, it was ok, the nurse then took my pulse which came back at 92, and asked me if I was on medication, i just answered no, I had forgot about the ECA's!!!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Which reminds me of a chat with a couple of guys on here I was having a week or so ago - My resting HR was 57, one of the lads who I must say is an experienced trainer and gear user and uses clen, T3's etc for fat loss and his resting HR was like yours and in the 90's....we thought it can't be good, but obviously we aren't doctors - did that nurse say it was fine and healthy still to have a resting HR in the 90's mate?

I know this is asking you a slightly off the topic question, but I thought as the situation has arisen it might be good to just fine out, especially if it concerns health issues, cheers mate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

At the moment I am on A CKDiet and have lost 20 lbs in the last five weeks at first mostly water, but now hard to move fat, I would not stay on these for longer than a month I would try T3 but they have issues of there own and I would not take them if I wasn't on AAS because they will burn anything for energy, so could be quite catabolic, I have never done clen, I have never needed to up to now.

These ECA's are great if you are as lazy as me for cleaning or DIY, I have re layed the kitchen floor painted the kitchen and am now on the living room, and I havn't even dusted it for 8 years lol, part and parcel of being a widower I suppose....


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, I can imagine the Eph and caffiene really gives you something extra when dieting - caffiene whether in OTC fat burners or from drinks gives me enough - such as for my lifting session this morning! lol

Anyway mate, what did the nurse say when she found your resting hr in the 90's?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is fcuking with your thyroid with T3/T$ or whatever one it is actually safe?

does it not get shut down?

i think i have asked this before but bodybuilding forums aside, general thinking is that messing with your thyroid is really silly, really really really silly lol

now i`m no dumbass (lol relatively speaking) and dont generally beleive what "people" think..

specially those with out a qualified opinion ie generally the media and sometimes doctors lol...

but you hear all the stuff about pct for your nadgers, so is there genuinely 101% for no need to kick start thyroid after a cycle of it.

seemngly for once the internet googlers and the real world users of T3/4 agree?

surely not lol


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

freddee said:


> Have you tried green tea extract, I am doing that in conjunction with Diamond labs ECA30+ and see good fat loss


Thanks for the input Freddee, I am going to get some of these after work and give them a go. :becky:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> is fcuking with your thyroid with T3/T$ or whatever one it is actually safe?
> 
> does it not get shut down?
> 
> i think i have asked this before but bodybuilding forums aside, general thinking is that messing with your thyroid is really silly, really really really silly lol


IMO the thyroid doesnt get shut down.........the keyboard warriors might spout their crap, however they are normally the ones who havnt even tried it..........:jerkit:

when i used it i was fine.....took up tp 100mcg a day for 6 weeks, that was over 6 months ago and ive been fine for a long time........

The only thing i would say is that be careful when you finished taking T3, some people do put weight on very quickly in the 1-2 week after the T3 cycle..........then everything returns to normal..........


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

All i do is 1 mug of black coffee before work out .

then take a bottle of water with 2 green teabags in it when working out.

and do some cardio maybe 20 Min's twice a week fat stripped off me..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If im not mistaken Extreme, in the IOC ephedrine isn't actually illegal when the most minute dose is used. Would need to look into it though, just remember it being mentioned in a lecture a couple years ago.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

specially if youre names carl lewis lol


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

USN Xedra Cut XT's are a good shout!


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

I have never used lean-r from extreme but I've heard good results from a lot of people, and with a 25% discount you can't grumble!


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

It seems to have a good mix of quality proven ingredients in it and as you say with the discount it is definately worth trying in my opinion.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

maidenscotland said:


> All i do is 1 mug of black coffee before work out .
> 
> then take a bottle of water with 2 green teabags in it when working out.
> 
> and do some cardio maybe 20 Min's twice a week fat stripped off me..


Thanks, I'm to have a try

I'm very wary of pills


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you have a bad experience with pills then?

Don't tell me you were walking down a dark alley one night and a group of pills surrounded you and stole you wallet? :becky:

A friend of mine once saw a group of pills looking into his car window.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't mean that kind of pills, but pills that can still your heart away


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gag reflex problem? I know a couple of people who cant swallow dry pills/tablets/capsules etc..

Hah if your referring to pills as 'e' actually the safest drug you can take, read plenty of journals if ya dont believe me.


----------

